# Computer Peripherals Turn Off But Not Computer Itself?



## Liquidsol (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello there, recently, I've been having an issue with my PC. Randomly, all peripherals (Monitor, Keyboard, Mouse, Speakers, etc.) turn off, but the computer stays on, and I need to turn it off by flipping the power off, and once I turn it back on, it boots normally and such. Like I said, the times this happens seem to be completely random, though I believe it has only happened at night, but that may be just coincidence. I have used virus scans, and nothing has come up, so I don't believe that's the issue. I haven't made any significant hardware changes recently either. Does anyone have an idea of what could be happening?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you shutting it down and it's not shutting down properly? Or it's simply doing this on it's own?

If it's not shutting down properly, most likely culprit is the OS. If it's shutting down on it's own, it could be a hardware or software issue...most likely hardware. Check the Windows Event Viewer to see if Windows is logging any errors.


----------



## Liquidsol (Aug 18, 2011)

It happens on its own. Nothing seemed to come up in the Event log, except
"Audit events have been dropped by the transport. The real time backup file was corrupt due to improper shutdown." which I believe is from after rebooting it again.


----------



## Liquidsol (Aug 18, 2011)

It happened again, and I noticed more logs that may be related to it


"Details:
A device attached to the system is not functioning. (0x8007001f)"

"The description for Event ID 19011 from source MSSQL$SONY_MEDIAMGR cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

(SpnRegister) : Error 1355"

"Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected."


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

"MSSQL$SONY_MEDIAMGR" is a media manager software that is part of Vegas. That error is simply showing that the install failed or didn't finish properly. 

How long will it run before shutting down? Is it consistent or simply random? If it's fairly consistent, try booting into Safe Mode and see if it still occurs.


----------



## Liquidsol (Aug 18, 2011)

As far as I can tell, it's random. Sometimes I'll go a day or even a few days without it happening, sometimes it happens a few times a day, so I don't think safe mode would help to pinpoint anything, I may give it a try though


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd suspect faulty hardware. Most likely culprits would be the power supply or motherboard. As the problem is intermittent, it will hard to troubleshoot further


----------



## Liquidsol (Aug 18, 2011)

If it were to be one of those, It would most likely be the power supply, as I did get a replacement back in January when I put a new graphics card in.

I've also observed the time the computer has been off has a sort of correlation with the time it will take before it randomly turns off, In the past I usually just kept it off when it would happen, but I've tried to turn it on immediately after, and it seems to last very little time. Which could possibly explain why it's only happened at night.


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

When you force your PC off and then back on, does Windows say it wasn't shut down properly?


----------



## Liquidsol (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, it does. 

P.s. Apologies for the late response, was out of power completely for a while due to Hurricane Irene :neutral:

Right, going to give this a bit of a bump, as I've still got some things that I'm curious about. I haven't ordered anything new yet, though I've got my eyes on a Coolermaster PSU. 

One interesting thing of note is that I tested it and it also happens on safe mode. I also took someone elses advice and reset my bios, and that did nothing as well. 

Should I go ahead and try another PSU? Or should I troubleshoot the motherboard first?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to say what model psu need to see your specs

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum


----------

